# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Nebido vs Sustanon250 vs Omnadren250

## hdd123

I'm considering to use Nebido or Sustanon250 for my trt. Of course, if only a doc allows to choose a testosterone form for a trt by a patient (Does he?). So, what are the advantages and disadvantages, each has, if compared? How about Omnadren250: is it worth to take, at all?

P.S. These seems to be the only available prescription testosterone drugs for injections here, in my area.

----------


## marcus300

Sus is good for hrt or any injectable when you inject the right amount at the right times to stop your syptoms of andropause , bloodwork will gauge how well your doing. 

With nebido once the loading phase as been implemented you inject once every 10-12 wks instead of weekly or every 14 days and you will have far better stable blood values than test e or sus will ever give, ive posted studies were nebido is ran along side test e and this shows the finding in favour of nebido, there are many studies comparing between other hrt therapies and nebido wins every time.

For me ive tried nearly every hrt therapy going and nothing touches nebdio, but guess you have to try them and see for yourself, suppose your in the hands of your endro..but if sus stops your problems and your fine with the amount of injections then stick with it but IMHO the best therapy for hrt is the new nebido without doubt...

----------


## r2d2

Nebido is a long-acting form of testosterone but it doesn't means that it will stay all the time in acceptable ranges for young youth man. I did two shot of this drug and i can say that after the first T level durning a month decreased from 7.5 ng/ml to 4.1. I did next shot 8 weeks after the first one but at the end of the cycle i felt all the symptoms of low T. In my opinion theres no possibility to avoid decreasing below 4.0 with nebido using it once for 2,5 -3month (even more). If someone could accept it then he can choose nebido but 4.0-5.0 for me is an accepcable minimum of t-level. It is good medicine but not for all. Everyone has his own range. For me the best is betwen 5,-7.5. Below that i feel lack of libido, depression etc
Sustanon ? As nebido - it has upsides and downsides. For me it has beginning too strong and the end too weak. I think it has too much propionate and too litlle one long-acting ester. But i'm not pharmacist of course. Now I'm on Omnadren (quite the same stuff) 250mg / 16days . this is a new experience for me but i feel it is not bad option however the end isn't so good
I think the best injectable option is one shot a week with 80-90mg of enanthane or cyphionate but not everyone will accept such frequency of injections but this way you can avoid "downs and hills" as with Sustanon.
All the three options has advantages and downsides. nebido works great durning 1 month, practically doesn't aromatise, decreasing is slow but constant. Sustanon is very strong at the begining, weaker at the end, you have not to do a shoot as often as with cyphionate but weekly injection of En/Cp stabilizes your level of testosterone
My friend adviced me to do a shot of 90-100mg of Omnadren/ Sustanon for 8-9days. This is also an option if someone can buy Sustanon at reasonable price (Omnadren in my country is cheapest than bottle of water - ca 1Euro) 
You can consider 1 shot of nebido/3 months and after 2 month reinforce it with some very light supplementation but nebido is an expencive option , you have to know it. One ampoule cost ca. 200Euro if i'm right
Sorry for my language skills but i'm not the son of Albion ;-)

----------


## marcus300

> Nebido is a long-acting form of testosterone but it doesn't means that it will stay all the time in acceptable ranges for young youth man. I did two shot of this drug and i can say that after the first T level durning a month decreased from 7.5 ng/ml to 4.1. I did next shot 8 weeks after the first one but at the end of the cycle i felt all the symptoms of low T. In my opinion theres no possibility to avoid decreasing below 4.0 with nebido using it once for 2,5 -3month (even more). If someone could accept it then he can choose nebido but 4.0-5.0 for me is an accepcable minimum of t-level. It is good medicine but not for all. Everyone has his own range. For me the best is betwen 5,-7.5. Below that i feel lack of libido, depression etc
> Sustanon ? As nebido - it has upsides and downsides. For me it has beginning too strong and the end too weak. I think it has too much propionate and too litlle one long-acting ester. But i'm not pharmacist of course. Now I'm on Omnadren (quite the same stuff) 250mg / 16days . this is a new experience for me but i feel it is not bad option however the end isn't so good
> I think the best injectable option is one shot a week with 80-90mg of enanthane or cyphionate but not everyone will accept such frequency of injections but this way you can avoid "downs and hills" as with Sustanon.
> All the three options has advantages and downsides. nebido works great durning 1 month, practically doesn't aromatise, decreasing is slow but constant. Sustanon is very strong at the begining, weaker at the end, you have not to do a shoot as often as with cyphionate but weekly injection of En/Cp stabilizes your level of testosterone
> My friend adviced me to do a shot of 90-100mg of Omnadren/ Sustanon for 8-9days. This is also an option if someone can buy Sustanon at reasonable price (Omnadren in my country is cheapest than bottle of water - ca 1Euro) 
> You can consider 1 shot of nebido/3 months and after 2 month reinforce it with some very light supplementation but nebido is an expencive option , you have to know it. One ampoule cost ca. 200Euro if i'm right
> Sorry for my language skills but i'm not the son of Albion ;-)


2 shots of nebido isn't any good at all, there is a loading phase to bring up levels then injection around every 10-12 wks, there are many studies what show stable levels far more than test e.

For me, my own blood levels are far stable and works alot better for me, doesn't have highs or lows and less injections, I would try it again but with the right protocol once the loading phase is complete the drug is amazing, but if your happy with your current one thats fine but maybe next time try it the proper way...

----------


## hdd123

> Nebido is a long-acting form of testosterone but it doesn't means that it will stay all the time in acceptable ranges for young youth man. I did two shot of this drug and i can say that after the first T level durning a month decreased from 7.5 ng/ml to 4.1. I did next shot 8 weeks after the first one but at the end of the cycle i felt all the symptoms of low T. In my opinion theres no possibility to avoid decreasing below 4.0 with nebido using it once for 2,5 -3month (even more). If someone could accept it then he can choose nebido but 4.0-5.0 for me is an accepcable minimum of t-level. It is good medicine but not for all. Everyone has his own range. For me the best is betwen 5,-7.5. Below that i feel lack of libido, depression etc
> Sustanon ? As nebido - it has upsides and downsides. For me it has beginning too strong and the end too weak. I think it has too much propionate and too litlle one long-acting ester. But i'm not pharmacist of course. Now I'm on Omnadren (quite the same stuff) 250mg / 16days . this is a new experience for me but i feel it is not bad option however the end isn't so good
> I think the best injectable option is one shot a week with 80-90mg of enanthane or cyphionate but not everyone will accept such frequency of injections but this way you can avoid "downs and hills" as with Sustanon.
> All the three options has advantages and downsides. nebido works great durning 1 month, practically doesn't aromatise, decreasing is slow but constant. Sustanon is very strong at the begining, weaker at the end, you have not to do a shoot as often as with cyphionate but weekly injection of En/Cp stabilizes your level of testosterone
> My friend adviced me to do a shot of 90-100mg of Omnadren/ Sustanon for 8-9days. This is also an option if someone can buy Sustanon at reasonable price (Omnadren in my country is cheapest than bottle of water - ca 1Euro) 
> You can consider 1 shot of nebido/3 months and after 2 month reinforce it with some very light supplementation but nebido is an expencive option , you have to know it. One ampoule cost ca. 200Euro if i'm right
> Sorry for my language skills but i'm not the son of Albion ;-)


WoW! You've a REALLY high Nebido price there. As I've researched, I can get an amp of Nebido for around 70 Euro...

----------


## hdd123

Of course, it's still quite expensive...

----------


## LATS60

Time will tell on this product, just like it did with organons claims when they invented sustanon . I cannot see that it's going to be as good as they claim.
12wks between shots after a loading phase of 1g, is a hell of a claim to be able to back up, sure iv'e read some studies, lets see.

----------


## r2d2

Hdd123 - where did you find nedido for 70Euro? In Latvia? I paid 620PLN on May in a drugstore. It is nearly 200 euro. In Poland it isn't covered by insurance maybe this is why nebido is so expencive.
And what is you natural level of testosterone ? why do You consider to bigin HRT? I'v been on hrt for 16 years due to double orchiectomy (cancer) and for me weekly injection has been the best option but if you have a possibillity to purchase some T-gel you can go with it. Testosterone gels (Androgel , testim etc) are the best way to copy natural daily testosterone cycle . But again - Androgel is much more expencive than nebido if you will need a 10g daily dose but as i know almost all 2xtc surivors in US use Androgel and most of them have no complains. At least you can stay with Omnadren which is verry common on latvia I suppose. 

> markus, have you any your own lab test results? What is your T peak and lowest result? I was scared how a medicine pronounced as a HRT-r********* can decrease from 7.xx to 4.xx durning a month???  :Hmmmm: 
This is just strange for me.

----------


## marcus300

> Hdd123 - where did you find nedido for 70Euro? In Latvia? I paid 620PLN on May in a drugstore. It is nearly 200 euro. In Poland it isn't covered by insurance maybe this is why nebido is so expencive.
> And what is you natural level of testosterone ? why do You consider to bigin HRT? I'v been on hrt for 16 years due to double orchiectomy (cancer) and for me weekly injection has been the best option but if you have a possibillity to purchase some T-gel you can go with it. Testosterone gels (Androgel , testim etc) are the best way to copy natural daily testosterone cycle . But again - Androgel is much more expencive than nebido if you will need a 10g daily dose but as i know almost all 2xtc surivors in US use Androgel and most of them have no complains. At least you can stay with Omnadren which is verry common on latvia I suppose. 
> 
> > markus, have you any your own lab test results? What is your T peak and lowest result? I was scared how a medicine pronounced as a HRT-r********* can decrease from 7.xx to 4.xx durning a month??? 
> This is just strange for me.


My test levels are in the high side of normal, this range is best for me because anything under this I feel like crap and have many symptoms, ive tried nearly every method going, Test E was good for me i was on 250mgs every 10 days but my endro changed it because my blood levels were having highs and lows and he didnt want to go with closer injections.

I never suffered any dips within the first month but I was put on a loading phase for 4 weeks to reach peak and then i have one every 12 weeks, mine are more stable than ever and I feel great, infact 21 again. Personally I would rather go with every 10 wks but that could be just my mind playing games on me because my endro says no need to..

Nebido was having great write ups and the studies were amazing, infact ive got one study which was done over a 8year period, so you cant get any more back up than that, I also knew a few guys who were trying it out and they all liked it, so I gave it a go and I have never looked back, for me the stuff is amazing and my endro tells me in the medical profession its ranked one of the best and the results are breaking all records for HRT.

All people can do is try it, see if it suits them because we all react differently and so find out what gives you the best BW and no problems and stick with it. If you fancy reading the 8 year study let me know i will dig it out for you...

----------


## r2d2

yes, dig it out if you can. have you any articles, studies about sustanon ?

----------


## BlueBlue

So, if I were to switch from my 100mg/wk test e... Would I just switch cold turkey or would I need to tapper off while the loading phase is happening w/Nebido?

----------


## marcus300

> yes, dig it out if you can. have you any articles, studies about sustanon?


2.5yr study - http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/con...ull/89/11/5429

8yrs study - http://www.agingmale2006.com/abstrac...onadal_men.asp

9yrs study - http://www.agingmale2006.com/transcr...stosterone.asp

I will check for some sustanon studies for you...

----------


## LATS60

> 2.5yr study - http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/con...ull/89/11/5429
> 
> 8yrs study - http://www.agingmale2006.com/abstrac...onadal_men.asp
> 
> 9yrs study - http://www.agingmale2006.com/transcr...stosterone.asp
> 
> I will check for some sustanon studies for you...


Interesting. But suprising, whats actually happening here.
There must be something more to the undecanoate ester than meets the eye.
Or is it the initial 1g loading that's keepling levels in normal range for so long, after all the active life of the TU is not much longer than that of TE. Are there any comparison studies that used the 1g loading with TE.

----------


## r2d2

Thanks marcus

interesting discussion ;-)
http://forum.****morphosis.com/mens-...134242697.html

**** = ****
I do not know what these stars are and why i can't paste this link properly

----------


## marcus300

> Interesting. But suprising, whats actually happening here.
> There must be something more to the undecanoate ester than meets the eye.
> Or is it the initial 1g loading that's keepling levels in normal range for so long, after all the active life of the TU is not much longer than that of TE. Are there any comparison studies that used the 1g loading with TE.


I can see where you trying to go lats60,but the TU ester is alot longer than the TE, it is also set within castor oil, which ive read somewhere slows down the release even more. If i remember correct the undecanoate ester has 11 carbon atoms so this would be a very long half life.

This Nebido hasn't just come along its been around for yrs, they have just been conducting studies on it, everyone i know who has used it claim it to be amazing, every study ive read claims its far better than anyother therapy and most on the net who have used it claim the same.

----------


## LATS60

Cheers, i'm just considering using it for cruising, from the links youv'e posted and the studies iv'e read it seems that i can do a 12-14 wk cruise and only have to do two injections, thats the part i like.

----------


## -Ender-

WTF!
any manhood knocking at my door is going to get his neck broken.

you're a dumbass

----------


## FallenWyvern

On paper, nebido every two weeks looks really good. 

For me, cyp twice a week.

----------

